# Lobos and Cougars



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope the little cougars play better against the Lobos, and Maxxie Pads isn't throwing wild plays. I hope Vakapudding can keep his helmet on his bald head and well Unga sounds like a word you would say when you're having a bowel movement. :lol:

GO COUGARS!!! PLEASE DON'T LET ME DOWN

BYU FANS DON'T HATE THE PLAYERS, HATE THE GAME.

Btw, Tree will be shaving his head.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I jumped into this game late and was shocked to see the score 3 -0 not what i was expecting to see... lets see how this plays out...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone want to bet what calls people bitc& about after the game... :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I hope the little cougars play better against the Lobos, and *Maxxie Pads isn't throwing wild plays.* I hope Vakapudding can keep his helmet on his bald head and well Unga sounds like a word you would say when you're having a bowel movement. :lol:
> 
> GO COUGARS!!! PLEASE DON'T LET ME DOWN
> 
> ...


Looked pretty good to me. Go cougs. Two sacs to end the game... As LOAH would say, Nice. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

BYU looked like crap and are front runners. 4 minutes left in the game and it was out of reach, instead of running out the clock they ran up the score to look a little better to the nation. They stink and have no class. Utah O stinks too. But at least they had a bunch of second stringers in the second half, to get some play time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty for sure BYU has played second and third string all year. Whos your team tipi?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I only watched a couple plays and saw Unga get stuffed twice.... that was enjoyable. 21-3 as a final huh?? Anyone want to bet they drop in the rankings again and possibly get leapfrogged by Utah? USC will move up too and I don't see OU falling too far. What about that Florida/LSU game?? Wish I'd been around to see it.... I don't see the Cougs being able to handle ANYONE in the top ten if they wind up in a bowl game against those guys... This bowl season should be a real eye opener. If Utah's O doesn't get a little more proficient against good teams, I see them struggling too against better opposition. Wyoming... not much of a test apparently.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Do better BYU! I think this might have been a slight case of looking ahead. TCU on Thursday is scaaaary. However, if the cougs are holding teams to 3 points on a off week, I'll take it. And Joey, come on. Was that really your perspective? Troll.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Do better BYU! I think this might have been a slight case of looking ahead. However, if the cougs are holding teams to 3 points on a off week, I'll take it.


You're probably right Brian.... 3 points for 4 quarters is not a bad day for their D at all.... Was it 7-3 at half or did they get a touchdown in the last couple seconds? That was about when I turned it off and went for a nap.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> BYU looked like crap and are front runners. 4 minutes left in the game and it was out of reach, instead of running out the clock they ran up the score to look a little better to the nation. They stink and have no class. Utah O stinks too. But at least they had a bunch of second stringers in the second half, to get some play time.


Coming from a Ute fan of all people. You shouldn't have to go back to far to see a game in which 11 points were scored in just over two minutes to win the game. (Utes vs OSU) The game at the 4 minute to go mark was anything but out of reach. Up 14 to 3 and you think they should try to run out the clock. How did that work out for the Beavers? There's not a team out there including your Utes that wouldn't have tried to tack on one more touchdown.

New Mexico has a tough, physical defense. They are a team the the Utes better not overlook when they travel down to ABQ.

A win is a win. The cougs don't need style points to be the BCS busters. They just need to remain undefeated. They have held their last 4 opponents to 17 points and have won each game. That's pretty good if you ask me. I won't be critical of a win.

One more point:

Slayer logic would say that BYU is better than the Utes because they scored 44 points against the Cowboys where as the Utes only put up 40. Also, the Cougars didn't allow the Cowboys to score so obviously BYU has the better defense since the Pokes got into the endzone against the Utes. Isn't that about right CS?

Shane


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well said Mr. Duck.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> One more point:
> 
> Slayer logic would say that BYU is better than the Utes because they scored 44 points against the Cowboys where as the Utes only put up 40. Also, the Cougars didn't allow the Cowboys to score so obviously BYU has the better defense since the Pokes got into the endzone against the Utes. Isn't that about right CS?


I would say that the UTES are still a lot better. Lets take a look at the stats.

Last year the UTES win at home against Wyoming 50-0

Last BYU played Wyoming @ Wyoming 35-10

This year BYU plays Wyoming @ home 44-0

This year Utes play Wyoming @ Wyoming 40-7.

This shows that when The Utes play them on the road they have done a lot better.

The Utes offense wasnt as good in the game, I believe partly due to the 40+ mile an hour winds. Defense and Special teams killed Wyoming.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You're probably right Brian.... 3 points for 4 quarters is not a bad day for their D at all.... Was it 7-3 at half or did they get a touchdown in the last couple seconds? That was about when I turned it off and went for a nap.


Should we also nitpick and say it was a bad call by the ref to deny NM that touchdown??? I believe the score should have been 21-10 :lol: :lol:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

it seems to me like all utes fans HAVE to bring up last year in every argument. WHO FRICKIN CARES?! bottom line, BYU won the conference, and beat the dear utes, who were obviously the better team if you look at the wyoming game, and the ucla game. wait a minute, that makes no sense at all. quit worrying about the past seasons, with different players and different scenarios, and look at this season. on november 22, there is only one thing to talk about--- (help me out ROME, ) SCOREBOARD


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I would not say Utah is A LOT better than BYU. They may be better SOMETIMES. I think Utah beats BYU this year in Salt Lake although I think it would be interesting to see Utah and BYU play a 5 game series just for fun. I don't think you can judge a team too much by past scores. There are so many variables involved game to game and I think ANY team can get beat on any given day. Going undefeated is remarkable in any conference. I think Utah has the best chance in the MWC to do so only because they play Oregon State, TCU and BYU at home this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> it seems to me like all utes fans HAVE to bring up last year in every argument. WHO FRICKIN CARES?! bottom line, BYU won the conference, and beat the dear utes, who were obviously the better team if you look at the wyoming game, and the ucla game. wait a minute, that makes no sense at all. quit worrying about the past seasons, with different players and different scenarios, and look at this season. on november 22, there is only one thing to talk about--- (help me out ROME, ) SCOREBOARD


I'm just comparing home games to home games.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

its true about home games. i have just heard 3 or 4 people bring up that exact point on the radio a few weeks ago. i bleed blue, and i even worked for them and knew them all personally during the rough years a few years back. as much as i hate to say it, i am scared for this years game. as inconsistent as the utes have been, i feel like especially on the road, the cougs will do em one better, in the negative way. either way, its gonna be a sweet game, and a nailbiter for all of us, on either side, who have to eat their own words when the clock shows 00:00


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well BYU is receiving their first loss on Thursday. I really hoped their were undefeated when they play the UTES but I guess they wont happen this year.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Just to clarify, my Slayer Logic was sarcasm. I don't believe in that nonsense. I was hoping (in vain obviously) that maybe CS could see how ridiculous some of his arguments sound if he was able to see it coming from the other side.

Guess not.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Just to clarify, my Slayer Logic was sarcasm. I don't believe in that nonsense. I was hoping (in vain obviously) that maybe CS could see how ridiculous some of his arguments sound if he was able to see it coming from the other side.
> 
> Guess not.
> 
> Shane


Shane, I was just pointing out how ridiculous your argument was comparing a BYU home game to a Ute road game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

We will also compare BYU and the UTES playing UNLV since both teams have home advantage. 

Utes won 42-21

So we will have to wait for the BYU score against UNLV.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I just love how we can all see into the future. At this point, I don't think EITHER Utah or BYU is good enough to make plans for a BCS game. If they are both undefeated going into the 11/22 game, the winner will be lucky and get an offer to go to one. They would both likely be ranked in the top 10, deserving or not.

Coyote, if you can see the outcome for Thursday's game already, how's the stock market going to do this week. I have some cash setting on the side that I would really like to know what to put it into to make a quick million.

Bottom line is we all would like to think we know what is going to happen on Thursday. Nobody expected Texas to slip past OK yesterday. But they did. I think Thursday's game will be a tough, low-scoring game. I know BYU has the ABILITY to kick TCU's butt, and I also know that TCU can do the same. It all depends on which team shows up for the game. I think the Oklahoma game took a lot out of TCU's sails and beat them up a little. BYU has struggled a bit lately. 

I am excited to see the game. I HOPE BYU comes out with a W so the 11/22 game will have a lot more meaning. I would not be surprised either way the game goes.

Did you notice TCU has made it back into the top 25 in the Coaches poll? The AP still sucks and has them at 27.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a feeling BYU true colors will show this coming up game. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO if you are a BYU or Utah fan you should root for both of these teams to go undefeated into their game at the end of the season. One team could be leaps and bounds above the other team, but when they play against each other it is always a good game. I think Utah has the advantage of playing at home, but there will be a lot of BYU fans at that game also.


----------

